# Proper water for planted tank



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

I come from reef aquariums so just out of habit filled my new tank with the same RODI water I use on the reef tank. My GH is OK (6), but my KH is 0-1 (not surprising w/ DI). 

My choices are either tap water or continue to use RODI water. I think RODI water is the wiser bet, but my question is: Should I be dosing the tank with something to add back in some of what the DI filter is removing? 

I live in DFW, water comes from Lake Lavon.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello.. People are using half RO and tap. Have u messured ur kh in tap? I have never use RO for several years doing a planted tank. Unless u want to keep softwater plants RO is great. My ky on my tap is 4 and GH is 5. U dont want to add anything to messup ur kh that will change the PH wich is not good espeially if u have fish.


----------



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

If I were to start using tap water, would I want/need to pre-treat it with anything before putting it in the tank? (Using tap water would get you the death penalty on a reef board.... that's why I'm asking.) I intend to eventually do discus in this tank, so water quality will be important.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

jumboag99 said:


> If I were to start using tap water, would I want/need to pre-treat it with anything before putting it in the tank? (Using tap water would get you the death penalty on a reef board.... that's why I'm asking.) I intend to eventually do discus in this tank, so water quality will be important.


With tap water just use a dechlorinator, same goes with a mixture of tap and RO. Now if you are going to go with discus you probably will want to use RO water and you will need to rejuvenate it with something. I believe Kent & Seachem both make a product for this use.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

IMO it depends. Measure the values of your tap water. Also, is the tap water well water or city water? I've not had good success with city water, but my old well water was wonderful.

Shoot for KH 1-2 GH 5-8 pH 6.5 or so. Plants like softer water. Pure RO won't work unless you are using a substrate that leaches calcium (not recommended). Speaking of which, how are you getting any GH about of pure RO/DI ? Is it a high flow one with a 90% rejection rate or something like that?


----------

